# となっている



## kanojo_

Hello,

What is the meaning of the  ending となっている in the following sentences:

日本ではりんごの生産が一番多いのは青森県、次いで長野県となっている。
今日の卒業式は、校長先生のあいさつ、来賓の祝辞、次いで卒業証書授与となっています。

They're both textbook examples.

Thank you.


----------



## wathavy

I understand they are
It is said that...
Or 
They say that...
と成る。is the original meaning of the となっている I guess.
I would say the explanation should go, 
となっている means it is believed to be or it is said so.
I guess.


----------



## mikun

hi,
'となっている' is a similar usage of 'である(be)'.
I use 'である(be)' when I have a confidence or I propose something.
When I have other opinion or I'm not sure the true fact of an article of some material or document, I use 'となっている' as an introducing style, clarifying that this is not my opinion.


----------



## Aoyama

> と成る is the original meaning of となっている


or, in other words, it comes from the verb 成る , literally : to become.
A sentence like this :
日本ではりんごの生産が一番多いのは青森県、次いで長野県となっている。　Meaning :
In Japan, the prefecture of Aomori is the top producer of apples, the prefecture of Nagano "happens to come" in second position [it is a fact that the P. of N is in second position/comes right behind]// and then you have Nagano ... will use :
となっている implying something that follows another clause (both sentences have 次に : "and then").


----------



## Taro Ultra

I somehow feel...
with となっている,
you can imply the source of the sentence is not originated from my judge.

Someone is saying so, it is not me.
The fact is decided by someone, somewhere, which is not related to me.
Or everyone is recognized the fact. The fact is widely accepted. It is authorized by some relible source...

ユーレイは、やなぎのしたにでるもの、となっている。


----------



## adexx

Is it written Japanese?


----------



## Aoyama

> I somehow feel...
> with となっている,
> you can imply the source of the sentence is not originated from my judge*ment*.
> 
> Someone is saying so, it is not me.
> The fact is decided by someone, somewhere, which is not related to me.


Yes, that is true. 


> Is it written Japanese ?


Not only. Could be used in speech or in news ...


----------



## adexx

Aoyama said:


> Not only. Could be used in speech or in news ...



I guess となる kind of formal then.
What's the equivalent expression in casual conversation? になる?


----------



## Aoyama

になる would just mean "become(s)".


> I guess となるis kind of formal then.


No, not really.


----------

